
Doctors use five liters of beer to save toxic-alcohol poisoned patient - dnqthao
https://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/society/215818/doctors-use-five-liters-of-beer-to-save-toxic-alcohol-poisoned-patient.html
======
bradknowles
This URL seems to be in a never-ending redirect loop.

------
a0-prw
Hair of the dog ;)

